# Turning large diameter threads on a steel tube



## Norppu (Jul 26, 2022)

To avoid excessive metal removal, I use a 70 mm steel tube for material.
This tube has been exposed to elements for several years and has spider webs and rust.







Single point threading a M66/1 thread on both ends of the tube.
I am also using the speed modulation to counteract resonances.

*In this video I am using*:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe


----------

